# Chicken Mahi



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wife and son would like to catch chickens - don't care how big just never caught and tired of seeing the ones I catch farther out.

Here is the catch - they are not willing to go far enough to find the right water/weed lines.

I know these things are caught even up by the piers this time of year. Anyone been seeing them close (within 20 miles)?

I know weed mats move but I normally launch out of Pensacola Pass - anyone seen much from Fort Walton to Picken's floating around out there?

Planning to head out again Sunday and trying to decide if I really want this challenge or talk them into trolling for kings or chumming up paradise or something for a few hours.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell them if it's over their heads, they can't stand up... And they probably can't swim to shore from paradise either! Try the logic approach with them. Wish I could help but to find consistent stuff you'd probably need to go to the edge and beyond, as you know. I'm sure you can catch them closer, but it's probably spotty at best if you wanted to specifically target mahi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 5, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

We ran up on a small weed patch about 8 miles out yesterday that was holding some chickens. Didn't see a lot of concentrated weeds or floating debris other than that one patch though. Good luck.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen them less than 3 miles out of Destin in years past but the water is putrid colored and haven't seen the first chicken yet this year. Good flotsam is a must though.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

We came up on a weed patch between 3 barges and pcola pass last season.....loaded with chickens! 
You NEVER know when and where they will be!
Of course there is a better chance out further....and in cleaner water....but I don't think the odds are good of targeting them within 15 miles most of the time.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Take them on a Vessel that is 'properly' set up, i.e an EPIRB and Inflatable LifeRaft.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Take them on a Vessel that is 'properly' set up, i.e an EPIRB and Inflatable LifeRaft.


Great advice for anyone as far as safety. Safety isn't the issue. The Cape Horn slices through water well but the ride is still long and bumpy - therein lies the issue. I just wanted to know if anyone has seen anything within 20 miles lately. 

Thanks


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

osborne311 said:


> Great advice for anyone as far as safety. Safety isn't the issue. The Cape Horn slices through water well but the ride is still long and bumpy - therein lies the issue. I just wanted to know if anyone has seen anything within 20 miles lately.
> 
> Thanks



Safety is always the issue, but as far as the ride goes, just pick a good day. We just blasted out 60+miles, and back, in a 21CC on an absolutely flat calm day. We go out 100 miles. Just pick your day wisely and have the proper safety gear. I'd rather be 100 miles offshore with an EPIRB and Inflatable Liferaft than 10 miles offshore with no safety gear.

If you are going out 20, mind as well go 30, 40 or 50+ on a smooth day and land some real fish :thumbsup:

btw. Right now, this Sunday looks bumpy and I think the water needs a bit more time to clear up and load up with pelagics. Use REEFCAST for the sea conditions (if you don't already).

Tight Lines!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Short answer- the fall is usually a better time to target them within sight of land...


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Safety is always the issue, but as far as the ride goes, just pick a good day. We just blasted out 60+miles, and back, in a 21CC on an absolutely flat calm day. We go out 100 miles. Just pick your day wisely and have the proper safety gear. I'd rather be 100 miles offshore with an EPIRB and Inflatable Liferaft than 10 miles offshore with no safety gear.
> 
> If you are going out 20, mind as well go 30, 40 or 50+ on a smooth day and land some real fish :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I hear you! I think once I get them out to the weed line and they see the color difference and just the cool stuff they can catch on small jigs along that line they will be hooked.

Please know safety is a huge concern. I meant, not an issue because I have it covered. I just fight the long ride blues. lol


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I was 25 miles out today. There are weeds everywhere you looked. Couldnt even troll it was so thick. Drifted into one and saw no life. Threw a cigar in one and nada. Had one go into one with a balloon nada. I did catch one at Paradise about 3 weeks ago livelining a cigar on a balloon.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

hey guys what is the number for paradise?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I've caught them in 40' of water on multiple occasions from the kayak


----------

